# gh blast starting today



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

right guys im starting my blast today wont be sourcing the stuff till this evening but will still do my 1st shoot around tea time and the 2nd at 4am before bed after work

ill be running 15,15,20,20,20iu of norda simplex

1ml of test 500 a week

5ml of rip a week all zaralone labs

1 t3 a day

80mcg of igf during the blast

10iu of fast acting slin 1st thing in morning and pwo

iv attatched some pics to show where im at im currently 17.8 this morning was floating around the 18 stone mark but suffered from a dodgy stomach from thurs till sat

only yesterday i started my eating back

will be bumping my protein up to the 400g mark

carbs will be jacket pot, wholemeal rice and oats

fats coming from peanut butter udos oil, omega 3,6,9 caps

ill keep a log for the next 2-3 weeks

keep my adrogens high after the blast then straight onto ghrp2 and cjc after blast for 3 weeks

and see how i am and how things go to no whether to hit another blast in a months or so time

fingers crossed ill stay fit and healthy and no stomach issues

only down point is im feeling abit week to start as the stomach issues took it out of me and left me feeling lathergic im sure its down to a gluten intolerance

any questions fire away, thanks


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Subscribed.

Looking large, nice veins on arms too


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

big thanks to scott too for spending the time to work it all out for me

and advise me on wat to do

thanks rudedog


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the results mate.

What's the thinking behind the igf use and how are you planning on using it?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck with this - interested to see what progress you'll make


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ROFL, whats that dog in first picture :lol:

Will be interesting to see what you get from this.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

20iu of slin aday!! i did read that correctly?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

tbh stephenc the igf i bought a while back

so i thought wat the hell throw it all in

people say igf/slin/gh is the fine combo its just the cost of running all 3 which people tend to stay away from

iv been advised to do it im into bis and tris

tbh i cant see me doing this after having a abscess in my right bicep the thought of anything going in there makes me cringe

so ill be doing 40mcg pre workout for pump and 40mcg post workout subq


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yes khaos 20iu a day

guys have been using the hyges at 50iu a day i believe the norda simplex is twice the strength


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

glanzav said:


> yes khaos 20iu a day
> 
> guys have been using the hyges at 50iu a day i believe the norda simplex is twice the strength


no i meant 20 iu of SLIN a day:confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> no i meant 20 iu of SLIN a day:confused1:


Do you have reservations with this approach Khaos?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

10iu upon waking

and 10iu pwo as advised by mr dutch scott

yes i have run sling b4 so im no newbie to it and just jumping on some mad bandwagon

and i realise the igf will increase slin senstivity

when im not in the gym ill be around the house all this week

with all my food sources to hand along with diabetic hypo gel


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

glanzav said:


> tbh stephenc the igf i bought a while back
> 
> so i thought wat the hell throw it all in
> 
> ...


Personally I think id use the igf alongside the gh peptides after the blast, but as I always say, there is no right or wrong way (that we know of yet) of approaching these types of experiments.

As for using the igf for pump, I don't think that will be required mate, you'll be pumped picking your nose on that lot :lol:

any chance of doing skinfold bf% measurements say every 7 days for the next 4 weeks alongside your BW?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ill try mate

i no the guy down the gym had calipers but i broke them last time i had it done

ill see if my source has any tonight im sure he will has he preps alot of people for shows

along with ppl claiming to put half inch on there arms so arm

just measured arms at 18 1/4 inches

chest 49 inches

calves 17 inches

quads 27 inches legs are a weak point after not being able to train them for 2 years but im hitting them once one week twice second week

dont really no what my bf is atm the mo its not too high u can see the outline of my abs and the top 4 abs quiet clear


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

About 14/15% BF


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

14/15 i aint that fat lol

na thats about right i guess

i want it down to 10/11%


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will be following this with interest mate.

I agree with ste i would run the igf after the intitial blast.

BF very hard to tell with those pics maybe 12%


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ill see how it goes with the igf

im hoping for a nice set of abs by the next few weeks

worst areas for fat are my love handles and around lower back

diet will be clean all week with maybe a few slices of chocolate on the weekend thats it


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

glanzav said:


> 10iu upon waking
> 
> and 10iu pwo as advised by mr dutch scott
> 
> ...


that was my only concern, but you sound like you know what you're doing:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

be prepared to feel pumped just by merely being awake throughout this,i was bad enough on the first three days of blast at 25iu a day,by the end of the second day on 40iu i was like a cartoon version of myself,and that was without using slin in the mix.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

haha weeman i cant wait

well sadly have no car to pick up the gh a sec as its in the garage for the day having a service but i should have my 1st shoot about 6pm then another at 4am after work

rest of the shoots will be split morning pwo and pre bed

just got back from the gym iv had my 1ml of rip, 1 t3, 20iu of slin so far

diet has been

1/ 3eggs, oats,millet flakes,brown rice flour, 2 scoops whey, 2tbs peanut butter

2/ same as above

pwo protein shot carb gel 2 bananas

meal 3 in the next half hour chicken,rice,anchovies bit of veg

4/ mince rice veg omega 3s

5/ steak, jack pot veg, omega 3s

6/ protein shot fish udos oil

7/ chicken breast rice cakes udos oil

8/ same as meal 1 and 2

gym today was good

felt weak and lathergic all last week and didnt train from wed on with stomach issues

warmed up on cross overs

then onto incline 60kgx20

80kgx20

100kgx15

120kgx12

160kgx8

then we went onto peck dec went up to 120kg on that

also work up to 3 plates a side on flat felt abit twingy then though so dropped back down and called it a day there didnt wanna injury myself b4 i start so ill have to be careful with this super strength i hope to gain lol

also had my animal pack for the day ill be doing one every 3rd day and then just normal vits on the the other 2 days


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

well im on a gh blast with no gh lol

fingers crossed for tomoz or ill scream my body craves it


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

well iv started guys things have changed a lil due to wat i have been able to source

from today till sat i will be running 9iu simplex 20iu hyges

1ml rip200 1ml of stanoil

1 arimedex eod

1 50mg priviron eod

will drop the gear back and introduce ghrp2 and cjc after the blast

diet has remained the same as yesterday

good back workout today

legs tomoz

im hoping the pics in a few weeks will be the proof in the pudding


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking foreward to seeing the outcome mate.. good luck with it


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

morning after the 1st day

well the talk of gh promoting sleep i think is nonscene on blast

had the worst night sleep in along time last night

hands are numb

feels as if my blood sugars are a lil low

just shot 4iu of slin feel totally spaced out

gonna get my food in me

then hit legs at 1.30


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

update

last but one day on blast today my morning weight is 18.4 tbh i feel like crap this morning achey joints from a heavy week slight headaches feel abit fluey

but ill plod on may miss training today only got shoulders left so can do them tomoz

strengths up weights up bf is the same though stomach a lil distended constantly pumped i left the slin and igf out

was gonna ask as soon as you drop the gh do the changes stop or what week ppl made the most changes was it during blast week after or week after that even


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

did any1 feel funny towards the end of the blast

im like achy tired all the time and pumped

been living on shakes today and still putting weight on


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol mate i dropped my carbs,upped my clen,upped my cardio and took 50mcg a day of T3 and put about 14lbs on,and also keep in mind i am prepping for show at same time,you cant not put weight on when doing the blast imo.

You'll be feeling tired due to the excessive amount GH i'd say,certainly was the case with me,didnt get achy joints tho,pumps were ridiculous,woke up with whole body pumped every morning on this.

The biggest visual changee you should see is straight away due to fullness,that will die away over the next week or so once coming off it.

How beneficial was it to me,well i can only explain it like this,i was 14st 10lbs the morning of day 1 on blast,i was 15st 9lbs on last day of blast and that was at 6 weeks out,i am now basically 15st at 1 week out and infinitely leaner than what i was at 14st 10lbs nearly 5 weeks ago,take from that what you will


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

hi glanzav what you trying to achieve with this blast ? (lean bulk or cut)

Looking quiet lean already.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

just lean bulking at the mo mate

another 2 years of it before i start cutting and dieting for a show


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks for the replys weeman and dutch

sleeping has got better

day one my blood pressure was high didnt hardly sleep a wink

sleeping now well now though but getting the most wired sick dreams


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> 5lbs of anything whilst dieting is good,
> 
> i think will take bout 20 more people of various types till i get this as close to spot on as i want...
> 
> and yes i felt cartoon to point tinytom wud veven say u grown since yesterday! :tongue:


ends up equating to more than 5lbs even,i was in worse condition at 206 than i am now 4 weeks later at 210,that to me is worth its weight in gold especially so when you consider that was done whilst in contest prep mode,i am itching to get stuck into it in the offseason


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ill be glad once the blast is over feel lathergic as

def be doing it again though in a few weeks just for the gains alone

see what effect it has and whether its just as affective or not


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

glanzav said:


> ill be glad once the blast is over feel lathergic as
> 
> def be doing it again though in a few weeks just for the gains alone
> 
> see what effect it has and whether its just as affective or not


subscribed to this. Also keen to see the results as i was gonna do gh and igf on next cycle for the first time.

How do you feel the gh has strengthened your tendons and tissues, as i take it you've done previous cycle? :thumbup1:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

well guess its been a lil since the blast

sadly it made me ill too much and too many androgens left me sick and lathergic

been off diet and training for a week

appetite is still crap even with the addition of ghrp6

been crusing on 2ml of rip and 2ml of stanoil still

gonna finish up this week coming with these 2 compounds

start my diet back tomoz whether it kills me along with gym prob end up doubling the dose of the rp6

got lots of good bacteria for the stomach and gonna give it a bash

i did go from 17.6 to 18.8

but then fell ill now holding 18 stone comfortable a sec with visable top 4 abs and veins in most places lol

happy with how im looking considering everything and the serve lack of food and training probably been eating 3 meals a day

next plan is to give the anabolics a rest

so its gonna go like this

week1 100iu riptropin

week2 100mg of var

week3 100mcg of igf

then repeat for 9 weeks i will also be shotting ghrp2 on week 2 and 3 eod

along with 20iu of fast acting slin eod from day one


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

the riptropin will be run 25iu eod

var will be run at 100 per day

along with igf 100 per day just to clear that up


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

sad to here it made you to ill, hope you get back to norm soon mate. :beer:


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Glan are you going to get your igf level measured by a blood test? I haven't read of anyone doing it besides Dutch.

I'm just curious what they would be.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

no mate i wont

hopefully get bloods done at the end of the 9 weeks see where im at

just using this method to try and hold size and still gain muscle while having a break from anabolic compounds

i no i still got there var in there but its pretty harmless and i wanna keep gaining not taking any backwards steps


----------

